# Questions for an Army Recruiter



## Corius23 (Aug 12, 2020)

After introducing myself as someone who is currently on recruiting duty, it seems as though there may be some questions that I can help with. Feel free to ask me any questions you have with regards to joining the Army and I will give you the answer as soon as I have it. I’m the type of guy who  cares more about helping a recruit get what they want when entering the Army rather than just making numbers. Cheers!


----------



## Salamie3 (Aug 18, 2020)

I'll kick it off.  What info do you have on the National Call to Service program?  Can you still get it?  How does it differ from a regular enlistment (besides the contract length)?  Thanks.


----------



## Corius23 (Aug 19, 2020)

Salamie3 said:


> I'll kick it off.  What info do you have on the National Call to Service program?  Can you still get it?  How does it differ from a regular enlistment (besides the contract length)?  Thanks.


I will look into this for you and get back to you


----------



## Corius23 (Aug 20, 2020)

Salamie3 said:


> I'll kick it off.  What info do you have on the National Call to Service program?  Can you still get it?  How does it differ from a regular enlistment (besides the contract length)?  Thanks.



The National Call to Service Program does still exist within the Army. Simply put, it is a 2 year contract upon joining the Army. This differs from a normal 3+ year contract in a few ways other than the obvious shorter contract length. With a 2 year contract, you do not receive the full GI Bill benefits after your service is complete. You can choose either a 12 month GI Bill option at the full rate or a 36 month GI Bill option at the half rate. Additionally, after your contract, you still must serve 6 years (to equal 8 total) in the Inactive Ready Reserve (IRR). In the IRR, you can be recalled to Active Duty at anytime however you are not required to attend any drills or annual training like you would in the normal Reserves.

I never recommend anyone do the 2 year option solely for the fact that you wouldn’t receive the full GI Bill if you chose to get out after the contract. With a 3 year contract, you get the full benefits and...what’s one more year anyway?

Hope this helps! Cheers!


----------



## Salamie3 (Aug 20, 2020)

Army National Call to Service (NCS) Enlistments
Would you say this information is accurate as well?
Notably, a contract length of 15 months plus basic training plus AIT.  The required period of 2 years in the NG or Reserves (unless you decide to re-enlist).  The options of special enlistment benefits offered to NCS participants.

I appreciate the reply, very helpful.


----------



## Salamie3 (Aug 30, 2020)

The reason I ask is because if the link I shared is true, it would greatly differentiate the NCS program from a standard 2 year enlistment as you described.  However, an internet news website isn't the best source for info on army enlistment contracts, that's why I came to you to either verify or correct that article.  Thank you @Corius23


----------



## Bypass (Aug 30, 2020)

Corius23 said:


> After introducing myself as someone who is currently on recruiting duty, it seems as though there may be some questions that I can help with. Feel free to ask me any questions you have with regards to joining the Army and I will give you the answer as soon as I have it. I’m the type of guy who  cares more about helping a recruit get what they want when entering the Army rather than just making numbers. Cheers!


I'm 47 years old 300 pounds 6'2" have psoriatic arthritis, smoke 2 packs a day and I literally hurt when I get out of bed in the morning BUT do you think I could get a waiver when/if we go to war with China?

I'm kinda serious. If it comes to it I don't want to be sidelined.



And great thread BTW. I know a lot of folks have a lot of questions for you.


----------



## chickenrappa (Aug 30, 2020)

Just had a general question. I attempted to join the Army a year and some change ago and was required to get a USAREC waiver which later got denied for having a heart surgery as a young teen. It's been many years since I had the surgery. I still get calls and texts from Army recruiters asking why I haven't finished processing, so my question is, is there any hope to join, despite having that denied waiver because it still eats me inside to this day.


----------



## Corius23 (Sep 2, 2020)

Salamie3 said:


> The reason I ask is because if the link I shared is true, it would greatly differentiate the NCS program from a standard 2 year enlistment as you described.  However, an internet news website isn't the best source for info on army enlistment contracts, that's why I came to you to either verify or correct that article.  Thank you @Corius23


Hey man I apologize for the late response. I’m currently on leave and away from my work computer. Once I get back, I’ll get an answer for you.


----------



## Corius23 (Sep 2, 2020)

chickenrappa said:


> Just had a general question. I attempted to join the Army a year and some change ago and was required to get a USAREC waiver which later got denied for having a heart surgery as a young teen. It's been many years since I had the surgery. I still get calls and texts from Army recruiters asking why I haven't finished processing, so my question is, is there any hope to join, despite having that denied waiver because it still eats me inside to this day.


Once I come back from leave I will get an answer for you.


----------



## Corius23 (Sep 2, 2020)

Bypass said:


> I'm 47 years old 300 pounds 6'2" have psoriatic arthritis, smoke 2 packs a day and I literally hurt when I get out of bed in the morning BUT do you think I could get a waiver when/if we go to war with China?
> 
> I'm kinda serious. If it comes to it I don't want to be sidelined.
> 
> ...


If only all potential recruits had your attitude, recruiting would be a cake walk.


----------



## chickenrappa (Sep 2, 2020)

Corius23 said:


> Once I come back from leave I will get an answer for you.


Not an issue, just wondering if there's any hope for me. Enjoy your leave and let me know when you get a chance.


----------



## mterrsatchel (Dec 25, 2020)

Corius23 said:


> After introducing myself as someone who is currently on recruiting duty, it seems as though there may be some questions that I can help with. Feel free to ask me any questions you have with regards to joining the Army and I will give you the answer as soon as I have it. I’m the type of guy who  cares more about helping a recruit get what they want when entering the Army rather than just making numbers. Cheers!


Hey are you still active and able to message me privately? If anyone else has recruiting information that can be answered, please give me a message. Thanks


----------

